# early on



## Zareza

Hello!

Please, could you help me? I want to translate in Romanian: _I sort of object to systems that pigeonhole you early on._ I know all the words but I do not understand the meaning of the sentence. The context is:
I'd always been interested in biology, but never knew what to do with it. I did the PhD to give myself options, to open the doors. I sort of object to systems that pigeonhole you early on. That's a load of rubbish.

Thank you!


----------



## Trisia

I can sort of explain what I think it means, but I'm at a bit of a loss as to how to make it sound pretty, so bear with me please:

Nu prea-mi plac sistemele (educaționale?) care te obligă de la început/foarte repede să te specializezi (îți limitează opțiunile, în contrast cu fraza precedentă).

Maybe someone else can phrase it nicer.


----------



## farscape

Sună bine, Trisia 

...care-ți limitează opțiunile de la bun început.

f.


----------



## Trisia

D'oh!  Sună foarte bine, farscape.  Numai să nu mai folosească tot cuvântul "opțiuni" înainte.


----------



## Zareza

Thank you for your help !! You are great !


----------

